# Just for fun



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

With Halloween coming up in a cpl weeks thought this "topper" was appropriate for the season.

"Wanda" is carved from a 2"x2"x6" basswood block and is painted with craft acrylics done wet into wet,

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well done Mark.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice one Mark.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Its would look good as a Witch stick . Well done Mark


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

You going to take it trick or treating? You do have talent!


----------

